# Gopro video camera?



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

I just got a sealife mini 2 a couple weeks ago and love it but, I just got a speargun and my wife love shooting fish with it so neither one of us want to put down a meat stick and pick up a camera. I've been looking at the gopro camera and am woundering since it records at 30 or 60fps can you pull out still images out of it to post on facebook, send in a email or use as a wallpaper?


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Yes you can..


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Awesome, the sea life is for sale then. Thanks!


----------



## sebastio12 (Jul 10, 2008)

coolbluestreak said:


> Awesome, the sea life is for sale then. Thanks!


How much for the SeaLife?


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

I'd let it go for $210.


----------



## OnGrade (Aug 7, 2009)

Make sure you get a flat lens for that gopro. Itll take a much better looking immage than the curved one that comes with it. If you buy the one from Mako Spearguns (Dont care for their guns but the gopro they sell comes with a flat lens) youll get the better deal. The really nice (but a little more expensive option) is the Eye Of Mine case. They use it on discovery channel a lot. I havent posted any videos from mine, but I have one mounted on my riffe. Leave it on video mode and just freeze frame it to get your pictures. Youll get some awesome ones doing it that way.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

OnGrade said:


> Make sure you get a flat lens for that gopro. Itll take a much better looking image than the curved one that comes with it. .


Ok, thanks for the info and I'll look into the flat lens.
I just purchased a used (once) 1080 helmet hero off of eBay so hopefully I'll have it time for our dive out of Destin this weekend.


----------



## iidesu (Jul 29, 2011)

interesting!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

I just got the gopro in the mail and messin around with it a little,
I'm woundering what resolution you guys record in?

BTW: for those wondering, THIS THING IS AWESOME AND EASY TO USE.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone )

Just got my gopro and I live it, there is a forum for the gopro that's slot of help. They say the best is 720hd r3 cuz it's not has shaky .


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

bbarton13 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Iphone )
> 
> Just got my gopro and I live it, there is a forum for the gopro that's slot of help. They say the best is 720hd r3 cuz it's not has shaky .


 Thanks for the input guy, but man your Iphone sucks at spelling


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone )

Haha yea it's stupid sometimes, or it could just me trying to type to fast. Lol


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

What program works good for editing video?


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Ok, so I got my gopro in and sarted to mess around with it a little.
I straped it to my head and took a spin around the block on the vrod and loved the video, yeserday on the way to our club dive in Destin I was playing with it in waffle house and it started recording as soon as I turned it on and I can view that little 6second clip, but our auctal dives will not open, let me view them, ect..... Am I doing something wrong, need a special player, something? 
Any input would be a great help, Thanks!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Are you downloading to your PC and it's not playing?


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Yes I have the files on both my computers won't play them, the one computer is about 6 weeks old so I figured it should be able to play the latest and greatest, but no such luck.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

What is the file extention on the videos?


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Idk about file extension but it's a mp4 file, is that what you were asking?


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Well the camera works fine now and IDK what the problem was....
What program do I need to use for editing, windows movie maker doesn't seem to like the mp4 file?


----------

